# Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

Welche Jahreszeit ist euch am liebsten?

Ich stimme für Winter. Im Frühling nervt mich oft Heuschnupfen, außerdem hasse ich die quietschbunte Frühlingsblütenwelt. Im Herbst mag ich den Mix aus 20 Grad und Wind und Regen nicht. Im Sommer finde ich es über 28 Grad unerträglich, vor allem im Auto.


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Eindeutig der Sommer auf Platz 1. auf Platz 2. Frühling und schöne Herbsttage, auf Platz 4. Fasching  und auf dem letzten Platz: der Winter, es gibt zwar schöne Tage, die ich auch genieße und (jaja, prügelt mich *gg*)
einen romantischen Flair verbreiten, aber meistens ist es nur kalt und gruselig.

Im Sommer kann man Grillen, Spazieren/ Wandern, Blades fahren gehen, auf der Terrasse rumliegen und ein kühles Bier zu einem guten Buch in der Sonne genießen


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich liebe Herbstnächte am besten warm 

aber heiße sommer sind unschlagbar 

so wie das wetter bei der WM war ist es gut ,richtig, richtig knackig warm so 35°C + *____*
komischer weise kann ich bei so einem wetter am besten schlafen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2010)

Winter ist wohl auf 1.

Frühling fällt wegen Heuschnupfen raus (der zum Glück immer mehr abnimmt).

Aber eigentlich mag ich Sommer und Herbst auch.

Der Sommer hat für mich nur den sehr großen Nachteil, dass man beim Sport fast eingeht und oftmals nich einschlafen kann.

Winter ist einfach eine schöne Zeit. Wintersport im Fernsehen, Normaler Sport in der Kälte (macht mir einfach Spaß) Weihnachten etc. ist einfach schön.

Danach würde ich direkt den Herbst sagen, da er so ne Mischung aus Winter und Sommer ist.


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Winter ist wohl auf 1.
> 
> Frühling fällt wegen Heuschnupfen raus (der zum Glück immer mehr abnimmt).
> 
> ...



Wenn ich rein nach dem Heuschnupfen gehen würde, würden Frühling und Sommer auch rausfallen, aber mit meinen Homöopathischen Tabletten geht es mehr als gut.


----------



## Rayon (14. Dezember 2010)

Definitiv Sommer, grillen kaltes Bier Schwimmen gehen, gartenpartys.. =)
an letzter Stelle definitiv winter., drecks schnee, scheiß matsche, alles glatt, bahn kommt nimmer pünktlich...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Dezember 2010)

Frühling. Sommer zu heiß, Herbst zu verregnet, Winter zu kalt/naß. 
Der Frühling stört mich nicht, ich habe keinen Heuschnupfen.


----------



## Elda (14. Dezember 2010)

Eher den Winter natürlich hat der Sommer auch seine guten seiten aber man ist den ganzen tag nur am schwitzen bei der hitze das suckt etwas (dafür ist die Aussicht im Sommer wenigstens besser)


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Herbst


----------



## Luminesce (14. Dezember 2010)

Frühling!
Da ich keinen Heuschnupfen habe ist es die perfekte Jahreszeit für mich. Nicht zu kalt - nicht zu warm. 
Der Herbst ist anfangs auch ganz schön, aber leider schneit es bereits gegen Ende Herbst...

Im Sommer kann ich in meiner Freizeit endlich wieder tauchen, mit Freunden grillieren und auch Abends im T-Shirt und Daisydukes rumlaufen.
Leider ist es im Arbeitsalltag nicht so entspannend - hier stört die Hitze enorm (vor allem in den ÖV)...

Zum Winter..
Wunderschön zum ansehen wenn die ganze Gegend verschneit ist, aber dabei bleibt es auch.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Frühling. Sommer zu heiß, Herbst zu verregnet, Winter zu kalt/naß.
> Der Frühling stört mich nicht, ich habe keinen Heuschnupfen.



Word.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Word.



Word Word.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wenn ich rein nach dem Heuschnupfen gehen würde, würden Frühling und Sommer auch rausfallen, aber mit meinen Homöopathischen Tabletten geht es mehr als gut.



loli is das dein ernst  ja ja der placebo effekt is schon was lustiges xD 

du weißt schon das homöopathie nichts als taeuschung is oder? ^ ^


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey, wenn es hilft, können es von mir auch Smarties sein, du hattest wohl noch nie Heuschnupfen, oder? Sonst wüsstest du dass der Placebo Effekt hier besser ist, als die Erkrankung durchzustehen, vorallem, wenn sie
vier, fünf, in schlechten Jahren auch mal sechs Monate andauert, believe me.


----------



## Skatero (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich am Meer leben würde, wäre es eindeutig der Sommer. Sonst Frühling und Sommer.
Winter brauche ich nur ein paar Wochen, damit ich ein paar mal snowboarden gehen kann, aber das reicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2010)

Frühling
Man kann raus gehen ohne zu frieren oder wie ein Schwein zu schwitzen


----------



## ego1899 (14. Dezember 2010)

ja wenn du sogar weißt das es wirkungslos ist weil einfach kein wirkstoff enthalten is wie kann man dann hat das ja noch nich ma mehr was mit nem placebo effekt zu tun xD 

naja egal das is ja nich das thema... waer schon fast nen eigenen thread wert ^ ^


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Definitiv Sommer, grillen kaltes Bier Schwimmen gehen, gartenpartys.. =)




this
und am schönsten in der sommerzeit ist der spätsommer,wo es nicht mehr richtig knallig heiss ist,sondern so stets um die 25 Grad...herrlich...die Sonne ist das Leben...


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

schwere entscheidung. jede jahreszeit hat was für sich und was dagegen.

1. Winter

2. Sommer / Herbst

3. Frühling

beim 2. platz kann ich mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wenn ich rein nach dem Heuschnupfen gehen würde, würden Frühling und Sommer auch rausfallen, aber mit meinen Homöopathischen Cortison Tabletten geht es mehr als gut.



/sign

Wobei für mich der Frühling die Nummer eins ist. Einfach schön nach dem Winter, wenn es wieder wärmer wird und die Vorfreude auf den Sommer noch da ist. Im Sommer ist es mir dann teilweise zu heiss.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv69JSQnMQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (15. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir sind es Frühling und Herbst. Frühling ist einfach schön anzusehen, wenn es langsam wieder warm wird und die Welt wieder blüht. Es ist auch nicht so heiss wie im Sommer aber auch nicht mehr so kalt wie im Winter. Das beste ist wenn man raus geht und es riecht nach Frühling .. 
Der Herbst gefällt mir weil  es meistens mildes Pulloverwetter hat und es wird alles gelb und rot, finde das einfach herrlich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

1) Frühling

Nette Jahrezeit. 
Hormone, die man schon schon vergessen hatte bahnen sich ihren Weg an die Oberfläche, der Tag endet nicht mehr Nachmittags um 4 in Dunkelheit und die jugen Damen laufen nicht länger in mehrere Lagen aus Mänteln und Schals gehüllt herum. (Und natürlich auch das ganze Blumen blühen, Vögel zwitschern Gedöns)

2) Sommer

Das Grauen
Überall ist es warm, draussen, auf Arbeit, in der Wohnung im Schlafzimmer, in der S-Bahn warm warm warm. Alle Leute riechen wie ein Hund der nass vorm Ofen liegt. Das ewige Venitlarorengebrumme macht mich irre und außerdem ist es warm (erwähnte ich das schon?)
Achja und die doofe Sonne die es immer irgendwie schafft genau auf meinen Monitor zu scheinen, so dass ich da gar nix mehr sehen kann, ist auch die Krätze.

3) Herbst

Die Mutter aller Jahrezeiten. 
Das schönste daran ist, das endlich der blöde Sommer vorbei ist.
Hinzu kommen all diese Grüche und die Stimmungen und Farben und ach keine Ahnung, der Herbst ist einfach genial. Ich finde es sollte das ganze Jahr über Herbst sein, besonders im Sommer.

4) Winter

auch eine nette Jahreszeit.
Man kommt zwar beständig zu spät zur Arbeit, weil die S-Bahnen im Jahr 2010 sofort kollabieren, wenn sie auf eine Schneeflocke treffen, aber Schnee hat einfach etwas romantische und irgendwie ist auch Weihnachten immer wieder nett, genau wie Sylvester ( und Tweety) und gemütlich warm zuhause zu sitzen und zu betrachten wie man langsam einschneit hat was.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> wenn es langsam wieder warm wird und die Welt wieder blüht.
> Das beste ist wenn man raus geht und es riecht nach Frühling ..
> Der Herbst gefällt mir weil  es wird alles gelb und rot, finde das einfach herrlich.




jo das sind zeitpunkte die ich auch herrlich finde...wenn nach dem winter(gerade nach dem letzten schweren winter) ich das erste mal wieder frisches grünes gras rieche(sorry an alle allergiker),oder frisch gemähter rasen...klasse...da denke ich sofort irgendwie an meine kindheit.bring ich damit irgendwie in verbindung(nein,nicht weil ich immer den rasen mähen musste) und lege mich auch gerne auf die nächstbeste wiese...
die dominierenden farben rot und gelb an den bäumen im herbst liebe ich auch...da stimmt...gerade wennn die untergehende sonne noch dadurch scheint


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weil die S-Bahnen im Jahr 2010 sofort kollabieren, wenn sie auf eine Shcneeflocke treffen,




wie immer hast du gleich ein schönen text geschrieben,aber da musste ich besonders lächeln


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2010)

Würde sagen der Sommer am ehesten... wobei mir die Antwortmöglichkeit "alles ein bißchen" fehlt.

Jede Jahreszeit hat seine Vor- und Nachteile... ich kann mich für alles mal begeistern und bin auch von allem mal genervt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2010)

Mhm... Winter...

Wenn man gemütlich, aneinandergekuschelt durch ein weißes Winterwunderland spaziert... der Schnee zart glitzernd vor einem herniederfällt und generell der Anblick einer wundervoll verschneiten Allee... Zuhause setzt man sich dann bei einer warmen Tasse Kakao zu zweit unter die Decke und hört dem leisen prasseln des Kamins zu während draußen der Schnee langsam vor dem Fenster vorbei schwebt...

Lachende und spielende kleine Kinder mit Bommelmützen die länger sind als sie groß, wie sie im Schnee herumtollen...
Wenn alles irgendwie ruhiger scheint (ganz davon abgesehen das weniger Autos fahren ), gelassener... besinnliche Musik in der Fußgängerzone schallt... und Weihnachten nicht mehr lang auf sich warten lässt... der Spaß daran, Kekse zu backen und Geschenke einzupacken, das Haus zu dekorieren und den Baum zu schmücken...

Wenn man zusammensitz und fröhlich singt und die Familie dann doch wieder ein Stück zusammenrückt...


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

naja wenn du nen huskie (bzw malamut) hast und du morgens um 5 vor der uni/ arbeit mit dem raus musst siehst du das vielleicht anders...

die eine will im schnee rumtollen und genießt die kälte, die andere wieder schnellstmöglich zurück ins warme weil sie keinen schnee mehr sehen kann


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte nur Probleme mit dem Früh aufstehen aber nicht so sehr mit der Kälte oder der Glätte


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich nicht so richtig entscheiden kann. Zwar bin ich ein Winterkind und liebe Spaziergänge in verschneiten Landschaften, aber der Winter hat auch seine weniger schönen Seiten. Blitzeis, verstopfte Straßen, Zugverspätungen, Matsch und so weiter. Beim Sommer sieht es ähnlich aus. 
Die Sonne scheint und sorgt für gute Laune, man kann im T-Shirt aus dem Haus gehen und es ist lange hell. Unangenehm ist trotzdem die extreme Hitze, verschwitzte Menschenmengen in der Bahn und Mücken, die einen zerstechen.

Aus diesen Gründen entscheide ich mich für den Frühling. Es wird langsam wärmer und die Natur erwacht. Man kann sich wieder luftiger kleiden, trotzdem ist es draussen nicht brüllend heiß. Für mich die ideale Jahreszeit. Leider gibt es bei uns kaum noch einen richtigen Frühling. Das Wetter wechselt direkt von eisiger Kälte zu Hitze.


----------



## Littletall (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ein absolutes Frühlingskind. Die Temperaturen sind genau richtig und ich liebe es, mir die Blütenmeere anzusehen. Mit Heuschnupfen hab ich kein Problem mehr, seit ich meine Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit beachte.

Als zweites kommt der Herbst. Ich mag einfach eine bunte Welt und Herbsblätter sind riesig. Außerdem regnet es oft, ich seh mir gern solche Herbsstürme an. Auch ein guter Grund, drinnen zu bleiben.

Der Winter kommt als nächstes, aber nur, wenn es schneit. Ist mir doch teilweise ein wenig zu kalt, außerdem reißen mir immer die Hände auf *aua*

Aber eins weiß ich: Den Sommer hasse ich! Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie so viele Leute die Hitze so gern haben. Der Sommer könnte von mir aus für immer verschwinden!


----------



## schneemaus (15. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ist es auch der Frühling. Nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, es wird wieder bunt draußen... Das gefällt mir einfach.

Auf Platz 2 steht der Winter. Kalt, aber dagegen kann ich mich anziehen oder einen heißen Kakao/Tee trinken, Schnee, und irgendwie scheint alles ruhiger draußen.

Danach der Herbst. Eigentlich auch schön durch die bunten Blätter etc., aber mir regnet es doch ein bisschen zu oft im Herbst.

Ganz furchtbar: Der Sommer. Wie mein Vorposter gesagt hat, am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn der Sommer verschwinden würde. Diese verdammte Hitze bringt mich jedes Jahr fast aufs Neue um, zumal ich bei hohen Temperaturen nicht schlafen kann. Furchtbar!


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Dezember 2010)

1. Sommer!
nichts ist geiler, als die stimmung die kurz vor einem gewitter herrscht. der himmel bedeckt mit grau/schwarzen gewitterwolken. ein leichter wind der nahe zu jedes geräusch verschlingt und du weisst, dass es jeden moment zu donnern und blitzen anfangen kann.

2. frühling

3/4. herbst / winter (alles der gleiche müll) :-)


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Eindeutig der Sommer auf Platz 1. auf Platz 2. Frühling und schöne Herbsttage, auf Platz 4. Fasching  und auf dem letzten Platz: der Winter, es gibt zwar schöne Tage, die ich auch genieße und (jaja, prügelt mich *gg*)
> einen romantischen Flair verbreiten, aber meistens ist es nur kalt und gruselig.
> 
> Im Sommer kann man Grillen, Spazieren/ Wandern, Blades fahren gehen, auf der Terrasse rumliegen und ein kühles Bier zu einem guten Buch in der Sonne genießen



Ich stimm dir zu, ausser das Später Frühling das schönste ist ;3 Knapp danach kommt Sommer, dann Anfang Frühling und Herbst, und beim thema winter stimm ich dir wieder 100% zu.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ja wenn du sogar weißt das es wirkungslos ist weil einfach kein wirkstoff enthalten is wie kann man dann hat das ja noch nich ma mehr was mit nem placebo effekt zu tun xD



Die Homöopathie wurde mehr als ausgebieg untersucht, gleichzeitig ist der Placebo-Effekt sehr gut erforscht. Wir wissen mittlerweile eine Menge über Placebos. Und Homöopathie unterscheidet sich in keinster Weise von einem Placebo - die angenommenen Wirkmechanismen der Homöopathie widersprechen zudem fundamental unserem Wissen über die Physik. Wissen, das immerhin genau genug ist, Computer zu bauen und relativistische Zeitverschiebungen zu korrigieren. Das ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss - aber es ist ziemlich genau und viel Wissen.

Naja, ist zwar OT, aber immerhin sind wir ja auch hier im OT.


Aber ein Gutes hat der Winter auch noch: Wenn man Joggen geht, holt man sich wegen der Hitze keinen Kollaps. Schon mal bei 35 Grad im Schatten ohne Wasser gejoggt?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber ein Gutes hat der Winter auch noch: Wenn man Joggen geht, holt man sich wegen der Hitze keinen Kollaps. Schon mal bei 35 Grad im Schatten ohne Wasser gejoggt?




jo,ist genauso scheisse wie bei -10 Grad und kaltem ostwind auf den bus zu warten...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,ist genauso scheisse wie bei -10 Grad und kaltem ostwind auf den bus zu warten...



Dagegen kann man sich anziehen. T-Shirt + Weste + Pulli + Jacke, dazu Schal und Mütze. Das sollte doch reichen.

Im Sommer kann ich aber bestenfalls noch oben ohne rumlaufen, als Kerl geht das ja... irgendwann wird aber selbst das zu heiß.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dagegen kann man sich anziehen. T-Shirt + Weste + Pulli + Jacke, dazu Schal und Mütze. Das sollte doch reichen.
> 
> Im Sommer kann ich aber bestenfalls noch oben ohne rumlaufen, als Kerl geht das ja... irgendwann wird aber selbst das zu heiß.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn es im Winter kalt ist, setzt man einfach auf den Zwiebellook und zieht ein Kleidungsstück mehr an. Aber versucht das mal im Sommer, wenn man eh nur eine kurze Hose und ein Top trägt. Ich für meinen Teil sitze ungern in Unterwäsche in der Straßenbahn.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn es im Winter kalt ist, setzt man einfach auf den Zwiebellook und zieht ein Kleidungsstück mehr an. Aber versucht das mal im Sommer, wenn man eh nur eine kurze Hose und ein Top trägt. Ich für meinen Teil sitze ungern in Unterwäsche in der Straßenbahn.



dickes /sign


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich find immer die leute schlimm die im winter heulen das es zu kalt sei und im sommer genauso wegen der hitze nörgeln... mich nervt die kälte auch, aber im sommer halt ich meinen mund wenn´s zu heiß is   )


achso sorry für off-topic, aber...:



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Homöopathie wurde mehr als ausgebieg untersucht, gleichzeitig ist der Placebo-Effekt sehr gut erforscht. Wir wissen mittlerweile eine Menge über Placebos. Und Homöopathie unterscheidet sich in keinster Weise von einem Placebo - die angenommenen Wirkmechanismen der Homöopathie widersprechen zudem fundamental unserem Wissen über die Physik. Wissen, das immerhin genau genug ist, Computer zu bauen und relativistische Zeitverschiebungen zu korrigieren. Das ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss - aber es ist ziemlich genau und viel Wissen.




der placebo effekt hat rein gar nichts mit homöopathie zu tun, da den leuten die diesen haben OHNE ihr wissen placebos verabreicht werden. wenn du von vornerein weißt das du pillen ohne wirkstoff zu dir nimmst is der effekt sozusagen dahin. das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche dinge.

das was du bei der homöopathie hast sind wahrnehmungsfehler...

bei der homöopathie werden bewusst leute getäuscht... sie ist einfach wirkungslos. wirkstoffe (die im übrigen keine sind) so stark zu verdünnen das sie praktisch nicht mehr nachweißbar sind und das den leuten als medikament zu verkaufen ist einfach betrug. die logik das dinge die dich krank machen, gesund machen wenn du eben diese symptome des entsprechenden krankheitsbildes bereits aufweist ist schlichtweg unlogisch...

sorry das war es auch schon. 

es sei nur gesagt das die homöopathie ziemlich genau 200 jahre zeit gehabt hat sich zu beweisen. alle (wirklich ALLE) studien und metastudien um zu beweisen das sie funktioniert sind gescheitert, auch die die von lobbyverbänden durchgeführt werden die für die HP sind... vielleicht is es langsam einfach mal gut 

wenn du anderer meinung bist können wir uns ja gern privat unterhalten, oder falls hier mehr diskussionsbedarf besteht gern nen eigenen thread aufmachen ^ ^  der spiegel hat vor ner weile das erste mal seit langem wieder ordentlichen journalismus gemacht und nen interessanten artikel gebracht, der noch viel zu harmlos ausfällt eigentlich, vielleicht interessiert es dich ja, findest du ihn dieser ausgabe: http://www.spiegel.d...chaft/medizin/0,1518,705969,00.html


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich find immer die leute schlimm die im winter heulen das es zu kalt sei und im sommer genauso wegen der hitze nörgeln... mich nervt die kälte auch, aber im sommer halt ich meinen mund wenn´s zu heiß is  )
> 
> 
> achso sorry für off-topic, aber...:
> ...



Du wirst aber genug Patienten finden, bei denen die Homöopathie anschlägt, deswegen sehe ich keinen Grund darin, diese Heilmethode zu verurteilen, nur weil sie nicht dem Mainstream entspricht. Solange jährlich viele Tausend Patienten an mangelnder Hygiene in Krankenhäusen sterben, gibt es allen Grund, die Schulweisheit anzuzweifeln.

Naja okey, lassen wir das. Ich hab schon ca. 5% meiner Lebenszeit im Krankenhaus verbracht, ich kenn mich also mit allen möglichen und unmöglichen Heilmethoden ein wenig aus.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag den Winter, denn gegen Kälte kann man sich schützen, im Sommer schwitzt man und kann nichts machen....
Es kommen die großen Blockbuster in die Kinos
Es erscheinen die besten Spiele
Und man hat immmer eine Ausrede zum WOW-spielen: "Was, bei dem Wetter raus spazieren?"


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du wirst aber genug Patienten finden, bei denen die Homöopathie anschlägt, deswegen sehe ich keinen Grund darin, diese Heilmethode zu verurteilen, nur weil sie nicht dem Mainstream entspricht. Solange jährlich viele Tausend Patienten an mangelnder Hygiene in Krankenhäusen sterben, gibt es allen Grund, die Schulweisheit anzuzweifeln.



naja das sind wie gesagt wahrnehmungsfehler... 

jede erkältung wird von alleine besser. leute gehen zu einer solchen behandlung mit der erwartung heilung zu erfahren. wenn nach 3 tagen die erkältung weg ist sagt man sich das die behandlung angeschlagen hat.

das gehirn sagt ich bin gesund WEIL ich zum arzt gegangen bin und nicht OWOHL ich zum arzt gegangen bin. das is ein kognitiver prozess, der das gehin zusammenhänge bilden lässt wo keine zusammenhänge sind. das ist unter anderem der selbe prozess der bei uns den fluchtreflex steuert, aber das is ein anderes thema.

und diesen prozess machen sich die scharlatane zu nutzen.

das is auch der grund warum die homöopathie keine richtigen krankheitsbilder behandelt. und wenn ich sehe das es eltern gibt, die auf die homöopathie schwören und der schulmedizin abgeschworen haben und ihr kind dementsprechend behandeln lassen (also bei ernsten dingen) wird mir echt schlecht... gut das die meißten krankenkassen sowas nich mehr unterstützen...

aber naja jedem das seine will mich ja nich streiten, sonden dir nur den tipp geben vielleicht mal etwas mehr darüber zu lesen, is echt interessant teilweise. ich versteh halt einfach nur sowas glauben kann obwohl wirklich alles widerlegt worden is...

ok sorry das war´s jetzt echt kein Off-Topic mehr versprochen


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Und was ihr alle bei eurem Offtopic vergesst: Heuschnupfen ist keine Krankheit, sondern eine Allergie, bei einer Hyposensibilisierung werden auch die Allergene verabreicht,
was ja demnach auch nicht helfen dürfte, aber vielen , bei einer Allergie reagiert der Körper auf eigentlich harmlose Stoffe, wie z.B. Blütenpollen und nicht auf potentiell Gefährliche
Infekte, wie es ja auch erwünscht ist.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

ja schon klar. ich hab das auch nicht auf den heuschnupgen bezogen sondern auf alles andere was die HP nich heilt ^^

oh mann zum thema:

jetzt gerade erleb ich so ziemlich den heftigsten wintereinbruch seit jahren. in frankfurt geht bald nix mehr xD 
ibei euch auch so schlimm?


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

In Trier war das höchste dieses Winters bislang 15 cm... aber im Moment kommt auch einiges runter, wohl die ganze Nacht durch. Frag mich, wie ich bei dem Wetter 200 Km nach Hause fahren soll...


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Welche Jahreszeit ist euch am liebsten?
> 
> Ich stimme für Winter. Im Frühling nervt mich oft Heuschnupfen, außerdem hasse ich die quietschbunte Frühlingsblütenwelt. Im Herbst mag ich den Mix aus 20 Grad und Wind und Regen nicht. Im Sommer finde ich es über 28 Grad unerträglich, vor allem im Auto.



Also: 

Frühling, ist ok, wenner nicht oftmals noch kalt wäre, aber er darf bleiben.
Sommer, ist Top, zu Heiß gibts in meiner Welt nicht, darf doppelt vorkommen.
Herbst, wegen mir und zur abwechslung zum Frühling, aber ich finde Herbst deprimierend melancholisch.
Winter, Die Zeit wo wir Winterschlaf halten sollen. Leider hat das irgendwann Jemand vergessen, deswegen Arbeiten wir auch im Winter. Der kann bedenkenlos gestrichen werden, ich kann auch in der Wüste Gobi Snowboarden (und ja ich kann das Wirklich, bin kein Kellerkind xD).

Also ich bin für:

Frühling -> Sommer -> Herbst -> Sommer! Scheiss auf Winter. 

Ach und "zu heiß fürs Auto"!

Kuya merkt davon nichts. 
Kuya fährt Cabriolet mit Klimaanlage.
Kuya ist ein Kind der Sommernächte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Winter, eindeutig. Wenn man morgens joggen geht und alles unter einer leichten Schneedecke liegt und ganz langsam die Sonne aufgeht... gibt nix schöneres...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

Hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.
Man kann sich nicht eindeutig in der Hinsicht entscheiden, so ist es zumindest bei mir.

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste dann ist es der Frühling.

Der Frühling ist irgendwie die neutralste Jahreszeit find ich.
Außer für Allergiker aber die zählen ja nicht.


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Winter, eindeutig. Wenn man morgens joggen geht und alles unter einer leichten Schneedecke liegt und ganz langsam die Sonne aufgeht... gibt nix schöneres...



Und dann rutschst du aus und du fällst auf die Fresse... gibt nix schöneres...


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Frühling und Sommer sind eigentlich schon ideal, weil man nicht so oft daheim hocken muss. Plain and simple!


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Frühling und Sommer sind eigentlich schon ideal, weil man nicht so oft daheim hocken muss. Plain and simple!



Dafür ist Winter die Ideale Ausrede für "Zocken" oder "Lan-Partys".
Wenn sowieso kein Schwein raus in die kälte will, und es schon schwer ist, seine Kumpels 4x im Monat (Winter) zum Ferien gehnen zu überreden und sowas, dann bleibt noch unglaublich viel Zeit übrig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und dann rutschst du aus und du fällst auf die Fresse... gibt nix schöneres...



Wie man hier für seine Meinung kritisiert wird, unverschämt. 

Tut mir Leid, ich mag natürlich Sommer, 40° C und ne kaputte Klimaanlage und schlaflose Nächte...


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Dafür ist Winter die Ideale Ausrede für "Zocken" oder "Lan-Partys".
> Wenn sowieso kein Schwein raus in die kälte will, und es schon schwer ist, seine Kumpels 4x im Monat (Winter) zum Ferien gehnen zu überreden und sowas, dann bleibt noch unglaublich viel Zeit übrig.



Stimmt schon. Ich erreiche aber spätestens Ende Januar immer 'ne kritische Phase, in der ich auf Zock meistens nicht mehr so richtig Bock habe und endlich wieder raus will und dann anfange dem Frühling entgegenzufiebern. Einfach wieder was an der frischen Luft unternehmen. Ist doch auch schick.


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie man hier für seine Meinung kritisiert wird, unverschämt.
> 
> Tut mir Leid, ich mag natürlich Sommer, 40° C und ne kaputte Klimaanlage und schlaflose Nächte...



Ohh ja... Schlaflose Nächte, gibt nix besseres....  (in ttrauter Zweisamkeit, oder auch zu dritt kein Problem xD)



Giggelidu schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Ich erreiche aber spätestens Ende Januar immer 'ne kritische Phase, in der ich auf Zock meistens nicht mehr so richtig Bock habe und endlich wieder raus will und dann anfange dem Frühling entgegenzufiebern. Einfach wieder was an der frischen Luft unternehmen. Ist doch auch schick.



Das geht mir irgendwie auch so, man hat sich dann in den 2-3 Monaten total überzockt irgendwie, so wie ich die letzte Woche, deswegen hocke ich hier im Buffedforum. Kein Bock auf Zock im Moment.


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich wohne direkt am Strand: Sommer! 

...das ist aber auch der einzige Grund dafür 
Hätte ich keinen Strand vor der Tür, würde ich wahrscheinlich den Frühling bevorzugen.

Mhmmm...Frühling ist erste Sahne!


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich wohne direkt am Strand: Sommer!



 jetzt machst du mich depressiv.. ich hatte so gute Laune.. ach verflucht..


----------

